# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  حتی مرگ رو هم ب درس خوندن ترجیح میدم

## B.R

نمیدونم چرااینجوری شدم !!
شاید از ناامیدیه هر چند رتبه خیلی شاخیم نمیخوام ولی خیلی ناامیدم 
هرچی با درسا کلنجار میرم نمیفهممشون انگاری تو مخم کاه ریختن 
دیگ خستم واقعااا
کسی هست پیشنهادی داشته باشه برام همش از درس فراریم

----------


## Black_Hawk

باگفتن ی یاعلی گام برداشته و مسیرخودتون رو عوض کنید
دراون مسیری که علاقه داری گام بردار یا حداقل درمسیری که میتونی وتحمل فشار وسختیشو داری
تو این مسیر من اینده ای برا شما نمیبینم :Y (694): 
(ومثل همیشه نظر من نظرمنه نه اینده شما. نظر من براورد تجربه وتلاش و..منه)

----------


## amin278

> نمیدونم چرااینجوری شدم !!
> شاید از ناامیدیه هر چند رتبه خیلی شاخیم نمیخوام ولی خیلی ناامیدم 
> هرچی با درسا کلنجار میرم نمیفهممشون انگاری تو مخم کاه ریختن 
> دیگ خستم واقعااا
> کسی هست پیشنهادی داشته باشه برام همش از درس فراریم


با سلام 
من خودم اگردرس های ریاضی و فیزیک رو بطور مفصل و جزوه مانند روی a4 ننویسم امکان نداره یاد بگیرم
و برای درس های حفظی نکته برداری و خلاصه نویسی و تکرار با صدا
درکنار مطالعه گاها یک موزیک ملایم بدون کلام که کمک کنه به تمرکز

----------


## Amir_H80

سلام
اگه مشکلت فهم مطالبه برو تدریس های آنلاین تاملند و کلاسینو مربوط به کنکور 1400 رو از تلگرام گیر بیار و ببین با تدریس متوجه میشی ؟ بعضی اساتید خیلی خوب و شیوا توضیح میدن مثلاً استاد بابایی درس شیمی یا استاد یحیوی درس فیزیک ، اگه کامل درس رو با دیدن تدریس متوجه شدی حتماً بعدش بیا تست کار کن ، اصلا هر جلسه ای رو دیدی بلافاصله بعد از اتمام جلسه شروع کن به تست کار کردن ، مثلاً اگه کار و انرژی یحیوی رو دیدی بلافاصله تست های کار و انرژی رو از خیلی سبز یا گاج یا هر کتابی که داری بزن ، فاصله ننداز چون فاصله بندازی ممکنه چیزهایی که از طریق تدریس یاد گرفتی رو فراموش کنی
اگه از این طریق هم دیدی درس رو خوب یاد نمیگیری ریشه یابی کن ببین مشکلت دقیقاً کجاست؟ مثلاً یکی از علت هاش میتونه ضعف در پایه باشه ، مثلاً اگه از تدریس های ریاضی هم ریاضی رو متوجه نمیشی شاید در ریاضی متوسطه اول (راهنمایی) هم مشکل داشته باشی و ریشه اش اونجا باشه و از اونجا باید رفعش کنی 
به جز تدریس های کلاس های آنلاین تدریس های سایت آلا هم میتونه واست مفید باشه بخصوص بعضی اساتیدش که خیلی ساده و شیوا تدریس میکنند ، مثل امینی راد واسه درس ریاضی یا ثابتی واسه همین درس تدریسشون خیلی خوبه.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> نمیدونم چرااینجوری شدم !!
> شاید از ناامیدیه هر چند رتبه خیلی شاخیم نمیخوام ولی خیلی ناامیدم
> هرچی با درسا کلنجار میرم نمیفهممشون انگاری تو مخم کاه ریختن
> دیگ خستم واقعااا
> کسی هست پیشنهادی داشته باشه برام همش از درس فراریم


سلام اگه از درس فراری پس چرا درس میخونی؟
اگه مجبوری درس بخونی و هیچ راه دیگه ای نداری پس چرا فکر میکنی باید با علاقه درسارو بخونی و وقتی لای کتابارو باز میکنی همه دنیات تبدیل به بهشت شه و تو نهایت لذت رو ببری از مطالعه کردن یه سری کتاب مزخرف با مطالب تکراری و یه سری تستای بی منطق که صرفا باید هزار بار غلط بزنی شون تا بالاخره یاد بگیری غلط نزدن شون به چه نحو سرعت پیدا میکنه؟
به نظرت راهی هست که این از سر اجبار درس خوندن رو برات شیرین کنه؟ 
اگه راهی هست که تو رو علاقه مند به درسایی کنه که حالت از خوندشون بهم میخوره پس چرا تا الان بهش نرسیدی؟
این مثل این میمونه که جلوی من یه ماهی بزرگ کباب شده بذارن (من حالم از ماهی بهم میخوره) و بهم بگن اگه کل این ماهی رو تماما خوردی 1000 دلار بهت جایزه میدیم. حالا منی که حالم از اون ماهی بهم میخوره بیام انجمن و تو بخش تفریحی از بقیه بچه ها بخوام بهم راه هایی رو بگن که منو علاقه من به گوشت ماهی کنه. حالا بچه ها میان یه سری چرت و پرت از خواص ماهی گرفته تا ضرری که بعد از نخوردنش کردم مینویسن و میرن. ولی به نظر خودت من نظرم عوض میشه بعد خوندن این چرندیات و میرم ماهی رو میخورم؟ (قطعا نه) .... حالا فرض کن من به اون 1000 دلار احتیاج داشته باشم و به هر نحو باید حتما گوشت لعنتی اون ماهی رو بخورم، خب به نظرت با خوندن توصیه های دیگران خوردن اون ماهی برام لذت بخش میشه؟ (قطعا نه و حالم در هر صورت بهم میخوره)  

اگه از سر زور و اجبار داری درس میخونی و هیچ راهی غیره این نداری، بهتره تو بدترین شرایط ممکن هم که شده به این کارت ادامه بدی. (چون راه دیگه ای نداری) در غیر این صورت ادامه نده. اگه راهی داری غیر از درس خوندن همون راه رو دنبال کن. به حرفای عنگیزشی افراد مثلا موفق هم کاری نداشته باش که مینویسن زجر بکشید تا موفق شوید و از این جور شعر ها... آره باید زجر بکشی، باید هزار بار شکست بخوری تا بالاخره موفق بشی ولی این وسط هیچ لذت بردنی که تو کتابای داستان نوشتن در کار نیست. به ویژه برای کسی که از درس خوندن متنفره. حتی وقتی تو این مسیر یه موفقیت کوچیک هم کسب کنی بازم دلت خوش نمیشه. حالت خوب نمیشه. دلیلشم خودت بهتر از من میدونی.

باور کن برای کسی که از درس و کتاب کنکور فراریه هیچ فیلم و منبع و راهکاری وجود نداره که وقتی کتاباتو باز کردی یه نور سفید خیره کننده از تک تک صفحات شون بیرون بزنه، اتاقت پر شه از گل و بلبل و محتوای هر درسی رو قشنگ ببینی و بفهمی. اینا همش حرفای تبلیغاتیه یه مشت حـروم لقمه است که درس خوندن با ما قشنگ میشه و .... ، درس خوندن برای کنکور یعنی سر و کله زدن با هزار مدل تست و طراح مختلف، یعنی ضجه زدن سر دهمین تستی که پشت سر هم غلط زدی، یعنی برای دهمین بار یه نکته مهم توی زیست رو با این که بلدی سر آزمون اشتباه کنی و تو خونه از ناراحتی سرش جر خوردن، یعنی وقت کم آوردن و یادگرفتن مدیریت زمان، یعنی فراموش و دوباره مرور کردن، یعنی ..... (هیچ کدوم این کارا راحت نیست، قشنگ و جذاب و اینستاگرامی هم نیست، هیچ کدوم قبولیا راست نمیگن که ما از درس خوندن لذت می بردیم، همشون عین یه سگ دروغ میگن تا دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنن)

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur



... یعنی ضجه زدن سر دهمین تستی که پشت سر هم غلط زدی، یعنی برای دهمین بار یه نکته مهم توی زیست رو با این که بلدی سر آزمون اشتباه کنی و تو خونه از ناراحتی سرش جر خوردن، یعنی وقت کم آوردن و یادگرفتن مدیریت زمان، یعنی فراموش و دوباره مرور کردن، یعنی ..... (هیچ کدوم این کارا راحت نیست، قشنگ و جذاب و اینستاگرامی هم نیست، هیچ کدوم قبولیا راست نمیگن که ما از درس خوندن لذت می بردیم، همشون عین یه سگ دروغ میگن تا دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنن)


*

----------


## MYDR

با سلام.
 تنها کسی که باید نا امید باشه شیطان هست !  بزرگترین گناه نا امید بودن هست !
من خیلی بلد نیستم ملایم حرف بزنم چون به نظرم یه وقت های یه جاهای لازم هست که بچه ها متوجه اشتباهون بشه : پس  یکم لازم هست یه داد بر سر شما زده بشه !   از بس جمله زشتی به کار بردید !  حتی مرگ رو به درس خوندن ترجیح میدم دیگه چه حرف زشتی هست که شما میزنید !  ( ولو این که یه لفظ باشه که همین طوری گفته شده باشه).

   یکم به خودت بیا و بدون زندگی عرصه اتفاقات بزرگ هست ! درس هم یکی از کوچکترین هاش هست ! فردا میخواهی ازدواج کنید ! صاحب فرزند بشید ! شوهر و زن دادن به بچه ها ! کار و زندگی و صدها و هزارها مسائل مختلف پیچیده زندگی در انتظار شما است حالا هر چیزی میشه شما باید همش نا امید و سرد و مایوس باشید ؟
الان فرض رو بر این میزاریم که شما به حدی درس خوندید که عالی هستید و همه چیز اوکی هست ولی این تفکری که دارید خطرناک و بد هست مثل این میمونه که یه وقت های اقیانوس زندگی چنان بالا و پایین میشه که در تصور فعلی شما قرار نمیگیره بعدش میخواهید اونجا بازم بگید مرگ بیا من تورو ترجیح میدم؟ 

  خودتون رو ریلکس و خالی کنید از همه چیز !
 اگر خیلی تحت فشار روحی هستید به مدت 2 الی 3 روز همه چیز رو تعطیل کنید !
 رفتن به یک محیط باز مثل پارک مناسب جنگل کوه طبیعیت یا یک مکان مقدس معنوی خیلی میتونه در آرامش درون کمک کننده باشه و با خودتون فکر کنید و به این سوال جواب بدید که خود شما واقعا ً شما از زندگی خودتون چی میخواهید ! چون این زندگی شما است نه کس دیگه ای.
 انتظار شما از خودتون چی هست ؟
 این جا لازم هست خود شناسی خوبی داشته باشید !
 هیچ کسی نمی تونه خودش رو گول بزنه ! شما هرچه هستید به همون شکل به این موضوع که این زندگی و عمر شما و فرصت حیات شما است نگاه کننید و ببینید چه طور میخواهید خرجش کنید! وقتی اون چیزی که میخواهید باشید براش راه حل وجود داره ! لازم نیست خودتون رو بین کتاب ها و رشته های توی سرتون خودتون رو در تله فکری و بسط روحی قرار بدید .

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام 
اولا اینکه وقتی راه حل خواستید پس میخواید تغییر کنید :Yahoo (9): 
و اینو بگم که قطعا میتونید تغییر کنید :Yahoo (9):  اما یه مشکلی هست برا خودتون هدف تعیین کردید؟! اصلا گیریم که پا شدید درس خوندید هدف دارید آیا؟؟؟ اگه ندارید تو خودتون بگردید ببینید چیه ؟!
و به کم قانع نشید! کمالگرا باشید..
قدم به قدم پیش برید جلو ..ساعت خوابتون رو تنظیم کنید..به خدا توکل کنید.. و پاشید تو خودتون دنبال جواب سوالتون بگردید.. چون خودتون بیشتر از ما خودتون رو میشناسید..قطعا میتونید به بهترین ها برسید..تو این دنیا باید سخت کار کرد ولی غ ممکن نیست :Yahoo (5):  پاشو و عمل کن همین ولله من اون دیگری چیزی بگه تاثیر چندان بزرگی نخواهد داشت..همین پاشو :Yahoo (9):   درس خوندن به فرمول خاصی وابسته نیست میخونی تست میزنی میفهمی همین زیاد پیچیده نکن :Yahoo (112):

----------


## aminlmnop

> سلام اگه از درس فراری پس چرا درس میخونی؟
> اگه مجبوری درس بخونی و هیچ راه دیگه ای نداری پس چرا فکر میکنی باید با علاقه درسارو بخونی و وقتی لای کتابارو باز میکنی همه دنیات تبدیل به بهشت شه و تو نهایت لذت رو ببری از مطالعه کردن یه سری کتاب مزخرف با مطالب تکراری و یه سری تستای بی منطق که صرفا باید هزار بار غلط بزنی شون تا بالاخره یاد بگیری غلط نزدن شون به چه نحو سرعت پیدا میکنه؟
> به نظرت راهی هست که این از سر اجبار درس خوندن رو برات شیرین کنه؟ 
> اگه راهی هست که تو رو علاقه مند به درسایی کنه که حالت از خوندشون بهم میخوره پس چرا تا الان بهش نرسیدی؟
> این مثل این میمونه که جلوی من یه ماهی بزرگ کباب شده بذارن (من حالم از ماهی بهم میخوره) و بهم بگن اگه کل این ماهی رو تماما خوردی 1000 دلار بهت جایزه میدیم. حالا منی که حالم از اون ماهی بهم میخوره بیام انجمن و تو بخش تفریحی از بقیه بچه ها بخوام بهم راه هایی رو بگن که منو علاقه من به گوشت ماهی کنه. حالا بچه ها میان یه سری چرت و پرت از خواص ماهی گرفته تا ضرری که بعد از نخوردنش کردم مینویسن و میرن. ولی به نظر خودت من نظرم عوض میشه بعد خوندن این چرندیات و میرم ماهی رو میخورم؟ (قطعا نه) .... حالا فرض کن من به اون 1000 دلار احتیاج داشته باشم و به هر نحو باید حتما گوشت لعنتی اون ماهی رو بخورم، خب به نظرت با خوندن توصیه های دیگران خوردن اون ماهی برام لذت بخش میشه؟ (قطعا نه و حالم در هر صورت بهم میخوره)  
> 
> اگه از سر زور و اجبار داری درس میخونی و هیچ راهی غیره این نداری، بهتره تو بدترین شرایط ممکن هم که شده به این کارت ادامه بدی. (چون راه دیگه ای نداری) در غیر این صورت ادامه نده. اگه راهی داری غیر از درس خوندن همون راه رو دنبال کن. به حرفای عنگیزشی افراد مثلا موفق هم کاری نداشته باش که مینویسن زجر بکشید تا موفق شوید و از این جور شعر ها... آره باید زجر بکشی، باید هزار بار شکست بخوری تا بالاخره موفق بشی ولی این وسط هیچ لذت بردنی که تو کتابای داستان نوشتن در کار نیست. به ویژه برای کسی که از درس خوندن متنفره. حتی وقتی تو این مسیر یه موفقیت کوچیک هم کسب کنی بازم دلت خوش نمیشه. حالت خوب نمیشه. دلیلشم خودت بهتر از من میدونی.
> 
> باور کن برای کسی که از درس و کتاب کنکور فراریه هیچ فیلم و منبع و راهکاری وجود نداره که وقتی کتاباتو باز کردی یه نور سفید خیره کننده از تک تک صفحات شون بیرون بزنه، اتاقت پر شه از گل و بلبل و محتوای هر درسی رو قشنگ ببینی و بفهمی. اینا همش حرفای تبلیغاتیه یه مشت حـروم لقمه است که درس خوندن با ما قشنگ میشه و .... ، درس خوندن برای کنکور یعنی سر و کله زدن با هزار مدل تست و طراح مختلف، یعنی ضجه زدن سر دهمین تستی که پشت سر هم غلط زدی، یعنی برای دهمین بار یه نکته مهم توی زیست رو با این که بلدی سر آزمون اشتباه کنی و تو خونه از ناراحتی سرش جر خوردن، یعنی وقت کم آوردن و یادگرفتن مدیریت زمان، یعنی فراموش و دوباره مرور کردن، یعنی ..... (هیچ کدوم این کارا راحت نیست، قشنگ و جذاب و اینستاگرامی هم نیست، هیچ کدوم قبولیا راست نمیگن که ما از درس خوندن لذت می بردیم، همشون عین یه سگ دروغ میگن تا دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنن)


اون لذته بینش نیست تهشه لذت موفقیتشه ،،

بنظر من چه کسی که موفق میشه و چه کسی که نمیشه وقتی هر کدوم 60 70 ساعت تو هفته بقول تو پای تست و کتاب میذارن جر میخورن و خیلیی سخته تفاوتشون اینه یه چیزی یه ندایی یه حسی دوباره اون موفقه رو هفته بعدش و هفته  بعدترش و هفته های بعدش پای کتاب و درس میاره و موجب میشه اون زحمت رو به جون بخره حالا نمیدونم اسمشو علاقه میذاری یا هر چی دیگه . این علاقه که واقعا هست  اینه نه اینکه واقعا کسی با تست ضبط حرکت عربی یا تاریخ ادبیات حال بکنه و رو فرم بیاد...  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اون لذته بینش نیست تهشه لذت موفقیتشه ،،
> 
> بنظر من چه کسی که موفق میشه و چه کسی که نمیشه وقتی هر کدوم 60 70 ساعت تو هفته بقول تو پای تست و کتاب میذارن جر میخورن و خیلیی سخته تفاوتشون اینه یه چیزی یه ندایی یه حسی دوباره اون موفقه رو هفته بعدش و هفته  بعدترش و هفته های بعدش پای کتاب و درس میاره و موجب میشه اون زحمت رو به جون بخره حالا نمیدونم اسمشو علاقه میذاری یا هر چی دیگه . این علاقه که واقعا هست  اینه نه اینکه واقعا کسی با تست ضبط حرکت عربی یا تاریخ ادبیات حال بکنه و رو فرم بیاد...


تهشم هیچ لذتی نیست. زندگی برای جر خوردنه نه لذت بردن. حالا یه نفر میتونه از این جر خوردن لذت ببره بنا به دلایل مختلف که خودش جای بحث داره ولی از نظر من آدم ها میتونن خودشون رو بین این جر خوردن گول بزنن به جهت نمونه یک نفر وقتی داره پاره میشه به تهش فکر کنه که قراره برای مدتی از فشاری که در طی اون مدت روی فرد بوده کمتر بشه و چند نفر یا در نهایت انسان های زیادی برای این که زیر اون همه فشار وا نداده برای چند دقیقه براش دست بزنند و یا یک عمری بهش احترام بگذارند و اسمش به نیکی یاد بشه اما در واقع این فرد یکی از مراحل پارگی رو با موفقیت طی کرده و وارد مراحل پارگی شدیدتر بعدی خواهد شد. می بینیم که از اصل قضیه هیچی کم نشده، در نهایت اون بنده خدا پاره شده، میشه و خواهد شد. حالا هر چقدر هم که بهش احترام بگذارند و تا آخر عمرش زندگی خوبی داشته باشه بازهم پاره شده و زیاد هم شده، انقدری که بقیه انسان ها تحملش را نداشتند برای همین از دید آنها این انسان کار خفن و خاصی انجام داده مخصوصا در کنکور که نقش هوش بسیار کمرنگ میشه و بجاش عامل مهمی به اسم تلاش خودنمایی میکنه. تلاش از ارکان اصلی منتهی به پاره شدن هست. حالا تهش هم که با تمام افتخارات کسب شده به زیر خاک دفن شد باز پیکر بی جانش پاره شده. کل زندگی برای پاره شدنه و هیچ لذتی از هیچ کاری نمیشه برد مگر این که عامل درونی باعث لذت بردن از اون پارگی بشه و اون عامل درونی میتونه علاقه به یک عامل بیرونی مثل پول، شهرت و ... باشه. در هر صورت پارگی برای موفقیت در هر کاری الزامیست بویژه اگر در اون کار رقابت شدید باشه و آدم های زیادی تن به پاره شدن بدهند. اما چیزی که هست بدون علاقه نمیشه جر خوردن حین انجام کاری که بدان علاقه ای نداریم رو تحمل کرد و آدمی که علاقه نداره یا بهتر بگیم حالش از انجام کاری بهم میخوره زودتر از بقیه وا میده و پیوستگی لازم برای موفق شدن در کنکور رو نخواهد داشت. اینه که هر روز برنامه می نویسند سه روز اجرا ولی دوباره رها می کنند. 

عدم تحمل پارگی و جر داده شدن عمدتا ناشی از نداشتن هدف نیست (تقریبا تمام این افراد برای خودشون یکسری هدف مشخص دارند) ولی قطعا مهم ترین دلیلش نداشتن علاقه ست. علاقه که نباشد با پنجمین شکست، با واقع بینانه ترین حرفی که می شنوند دست از کار میکشند و خلاصه بگم وا می دهند. البته دلایل دیگری هم داره که خب به موضوع این گفت و گو مربوط نمیشه. حتی برای همین نداشتن علاقه بحث زیاده مثلا ممکن هست نداشتن علاقه بدلیل ترس از پاره شدن باشه (در آن هایی که اصلا کاری را شروع نمی کنند مشهوده) و یا رعایت نکردن یکسری پیش نیاز ها برای انجام درست آن کار (به جهت مثال فردی که لنگ ظهر تنه لش خود رو برای درس خواندن بکار میندازه امکان داره نتونه از درس خواندن لذت کافی رو ببره و بنابراین به انجام این کار بی علاقه میشه) و موارد دیگر...

----------


## Little_girl

> تهشم هیچ لذتی نیست. زندگی برای جر خوردنه نه لذت بردن. حالا یه نفر میتونه از این جر خوردن لذت ببره بنا به دلایل مختلف که خودش جای بحث داره ولی از نظر من آدم ها میتونن خودشون رو بین این جر خوردن گول بزنن به جهت نمونه یک نفر وقتی داره پاره میشه به تهش فکر کنه که قراره برای مدتی از فشاری که در طی اون مدت روی فرد بوده کمتر بشه و چند نفر یا در نهایت انسان های زیادی برای این که زیر اون همه فشار وا نداده برای چند دقیقه براش دست بزنند و یا یک عمری بهش احترام بگذارند و اسمش به نیکی یاد بشه اما در واقع این فرد یکی از مراحل پارگی رو با موفقیت طی کرده و وارد مراحل پارگی شدیدتر بعدی خواهد شد. می بینیم که از اصل قضیه هیچی کم نشده، در نهایت اون بنده خدا پاره شده، میشه و خواهد شد. حالا هر چقدر هم که بهش احترام بگذارند و تا آخر عمرش زندگی خوبی داشته باشه بازهم پاره شده و زیاد هم شده، انقدری که بقیه انسان ها تحملش را نداشتند برای همین از دید آنها این انسان کار خفن و خاصی انجام داده مخصوصا در کنکور که نقش هوش بسیار کمرنگ میشه و بجاش عامل مهمی به اسم تلاش خودنمایی میکنه. تلاش از ارکان اصلی منتهی به پاره شدن هست. حالا تهش هم که با تمام افتخارات کسب شده به زیر خاک دفن شد باز پیکر بی جانش پاره شده. کل زندگی برای پاره شدنه و هیچ لذتی از هیچ کاری نمیشه برد مگر این که عامل درونی باعث لذت بردن از اون پارگی بشه و اون عامل درونی میتونه علاقه به یک عامل بیرونی مثل پول، شهرت و ... باشه. در هر صورت پارگی برای موفقیت در هر کاری الزامیست بویژه اگر در اون کار رقابت شدید باشه و آدم های زیادی تن به پاره شدن بدهند. اما چیزی که هست بدون علاقه نمیشه جر خوردن حین انجام کاری که بدان علاقه ای نداریم رو تحمل کرد و آدمی که علاقه نداره یا بهتر بگیم حالش از انجام کاری بهم میخوره زودتر از بقیه وا میده و پیوستگی لازم برای موفق شدن در کنکور رو نخواهد داشت. اینه که هر روز برنامه می نویسند سه روز اجرا ولی دوباره رها می کنند. 
> 
> عدم تحمل پارگی و جر داده شدن عمدتا ناشی از نداشتن هدف نیست (تقریبا تمام این افراد برای خودشون یکسری هدف مشخص دارند) ولی قطعا مهم ترین دلیلش نداشتن علاقه ست. علاقه که نباشد با پنجمین شکست، با واقع بینانه ترین حرفی که می شنوند دست از کار میکشند و خلاصه بگم وا می دهند. البته دلایل دیگری هم داره که خب به موضوع این گفت و گو مربوط نمیشه. حتی برای همین نداشتن علاقه بحث زیاده مثلا ممکن هست نداشتن علاقه بدلیل ترس از پاره شدن باشه (در آن هایی که اصلا کاری را شروع نمی کنند مشهوده) و یا رعایت نکردن یکسری پیش نیاز ها برای انجام درست آن کار (به جهت مثال فردی که لنگ ظهر تنه لش خود رو برای درس خواندن بکار میندازه امکان داره نتونه از درس خواندن لذت کافی رو ببره و بنابراین به انجام این کار بی علاقه میشه) و موارد دیگر...


خیلی از مدل حرف زدنتون خوشم میاد 
قشنگ حقایق رو بیان میکنید 
حیف که دیگه نمیتونیم اون پستی خفنی که میذاشتید و اون دلسوزی ای که تو همه ی پستتون میدیدم رو دوباره داشته باشید 
خیلی عجیب دلم میخواد انجمن برگرده به اون زمانی که مهمان بودم و پیامارو میخوندم 
اون زمانی که یادگار ماندگار درست میکردید 
برنامه میذاشتید 
امید می دادید تو تک تک تاپیک هاتون 
حتی دلم واسه تاپیک بهنود محمدی هم تنگ شده جالبه نمیدونم چرا هنوزم اسمش یادمه 

خلاصه که مرسی که هنوزم هستید و به فروم سر می‌زنید هم شما هم آقای جوزف و زیرو  واقعا از تک تک حرفاتون کلی چیز یاد گرفتم و اکثرشون رو با پوست استخون درک کروم

میدونم شاید درست و حسابی ننوشتم چون زیاد خوب نیستم تو نوشتن 
ولی ازتون خیلی خیلی ممنونم.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی از مدل حرف زدنتون خوشم میاد 
> قشنگ حقایق رو بیان میکنید 
> حیف که دیگه نمیتونیم اون پستی خفنی که میذاشتید و اون دلسوزی ای که تو همه ی پستتون میدیدم رو دوباره داشته باشید 
> خیلی عجیب دلم میخواد انجمن برگرده به اون زمانی که مهمان بودم و پیامارو میخوندم 
> اون زمانی که یادگار ماندگار درست میکردید 
> برنامه میذاشتید 
> امید می دادید تو تک تک تاپیک هاتون 
> حتی دلم واسه تاپیک بهنود محمدی هم تنگ شده جالبه نمیدونم چرا هنوزم اسمش یادمه 
> 
> ...


سلام
ممنون بابت پیام خوبت
هنوز هم دوست دارم مثل قبل کمک کنم و پست بذارم
 ولی دلیل کم کاریم
وجود اینجور آدم ها =




نیست...
چند ماهه از همیشه بیشتر درگیر سختی های زندگیم، نای نوشتن های طولانی و کار هایی که در گذشته انجام میدادم دیگه نیست...

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام
> ممنون بابت پیام خوبت
> هنوز هم دوست دارم مثل قبل کمک کنم و پست بذارم
>  ولی دلیل کم کاریم
> وجود اینجور آدم ها =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لطفا دارید واقعا 
تاپیک هاتون خیلی به من کمک کردن و دعا گوتون هستم

وای واقعا نمیدونستم یه همچین آدمایی هم تو فروم هستن.

امیدوارم هر چه زود تر از سختی های زندگیتون گذر کنید و قوی تر بشید.
روزای خوب هم بالاخره میاد.
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

با زجر و تنفر توی هیچ زمینه ای نمیشه موفق شد. از جمله کنکور.

----------


## Scalar Field

شما اول باید با خودت روو راست باشی. ببینی برا چی اومدی تو این مسیر؟! 
درضمن گوشی رو از الان به بعد پرت کن تو سطل آشغال...

----------


## Nazi__

بچه ها ببخشید اینجا میپرسم  میشه بگید چطور تاپیک بزنم؟

----------


## Little_girl

> نمیدونم چرااینجوری شدم !!
> شاید از ناامیدیه هر چند رتبه خیلی شاخیم نمیخوام ولی خیلی ناامیدم 
> هرچی با درسا کلنجار میرم نمیفهممشون انگاری تو مخم کاه ریختن 
> دیگ خستم واقعااا
> کسی هست پیشنهادی داشته باشه برام همش از درس فراریم


اگه واقعا همه شرایطت فراهم و خودت درس نمیخونی 
بیا جاتو با من عوض کن 
من هر روز با هزار تا عوضی سر و کله میزنم که فقط بذارن درس بخونم 
وای بر تو که شرایط عالی داری و نمیخونی

----------


## aminlmnop

> تهشم هیچ لذتی نیست. زندگی برای جر خوردنه نه لذت بردن. حالا یه نفر میتونه از این جر خوردن لذت ببره بنا به دلایل مختلف که خودش جای بحث داره ولی از نظر من آدم ها میتونن خودشون رو بین این جر خوردن گول بزنن به جهت نمونه یک نفر وقتی داره پاره میشه به تهش فکر کنه که قراره برای مدتی از فشاری که در طی اون مدت روی فرد بوده کمتر بشه و چند نفر یا در نهایت انسان های زیادی برای این که زیر اون همه فشار وا نداده برای چند دقیقه براش دست بزنند و یا یک عمری بهش احترام بگذارند و اسمش به نیکی یاد بشه اما در واقع این فرد یکی از مراحل پارگی رو با موفقیت طی کرده و وارد مراحل پارگی شدیدتر بعدی خواهد شد. می بینیم که از اصل قضیه هیچی کم نشده، در نهایت اون بنده خدا پاره شده، میشه و خواهد شد. حالا هر چقدر هم که بهش احترام بگذارند و تا آخر عمرش زندگی خوبی داشته باشه بازهم پاره شده و زیاد هم شده، انقدری که بقیه انسان ها تحملش را نداشتند برای همین از دید آنها این انسان کار خفن و خاصی انجام داده مخصوصا در کنکور که نقش هوش بسیار کمرنگ میشه و بجاش عامل مهمی به اسم تلاش خودنمایی میکنه. تلاش از ارکان اصلی منتهی به پاره شدن هست. حالا تهش هم که با تمام افتخارات کسب شده به زیر خاک دفن شد باز پیکر بی جانش پاره شده. کل زندگی برای پاره شدنه و هیچ لذتی از هیچ کاری نمیشه برد مگر این که عامل درونی باعث لذت بردن از اون پارگی بشه و اون عامل درونی میتونه علاقه به یک عامل بیرونی مثل پول، شهرت و ... باشه. *در هر صورت پارگی برای موفقیت در هر کاری الزامیست بویژه اگر در اون کار رقابت شدید باشه و آدم های زیادی تن به پاره شدن بدهند. اما چیزی که هست بدون علاقه نمیشه جر خوردن حین انجام کاری که بدان علاقه ای نداریم رو تحمل کرد و آدمی که علاقه نداره یا بهتر بگیم حالش از انجام کاری بهم میخوره زودتر از بقیه وا میده و پیوستگی لازم برای موفق شدن در کنکور رو نخواهد داشت. اینه که هر روز برنامه می نویسند سه روز اجرا ولی دوباره رها می کنند. 
> 
> عدم تحمل پارگی و جر داده شدن عمدتا ناشی از نداشتن هدف نیست (تقریبا تمام این افراد برای خودشون یکسری هدف مشخص دارند) ولی قطعا مهم ترین دلیلش نداشتن علاقه ست. علاقه که نباشد با پنجمین شکست، با واقع بینانه ترین حرفی که می شنوند دست از کار میکشند و خلاصه بگم وا می دهند.* البته دلایل دیگری هم داره که خب به موضوع این گفت و گو مربوط نمیشه. حتی برای همین نداشتن علاقه بحث زیاده مثلا ممکن هست نداشتن علاقه بدلیل ترس از پاره شدن باشه (در آن هایی که اصلا کاری را شروع نمی کنند مشهوده) و یا رعایت نکردن یکسری پیش نیاز ها برای انجام درست آن کار (به جهت مثال فردی که لنگ ظهر تنه لش خود رو برای درس خواندن بکار میندازه امکان داره نتونه از درس خواندن لذت کافی رو ببره و بنابراین به انجام این کار بی علاقه میشه) و موارد دیگر...



با اون بخشی که بولد کردم خیلی موافقم و در واقع حرفای خودمو یه جور دیگه تایید کردی.

اما درباره لذت ببین چیزی که خودم تجربه کردم و تو رفیقام زیاد دیدم اینه که 20 درصد روزا آدم حالش رو فرمه و خوشحاله ، 20 درصد روزا حالش داغونه حالا تو بری بمب هم کنارش بترکونی فرقی نداره و داغونیه که هست. اون 60 درصد دیگه دست خودتو که بخوای چطور باشی و چیکارا کنی که خوشحال و رو فرم باشی یا نه، یکی درباره ات حرف زیادی میزنه اهمیت بدی یا ادم حسابش نکنی و دایورت کنی یکی ازت کمک میخواد کمک کنی یا پشت گوش بندازی و ... .اون پاره شدن که میگی همون تلاش خودمونه دیگه  که خب هر کتاب درست حسابی موفقیتی رو بخونی یا پای حرف هر آدم درست حسابی بشینیی به دور از کلیشه  اونو رکن اصلی کارش میدونه ولی این به معنی نافع لذت بودن به معنی اینکه بشینه 24 ساعت زحمت بکشه و چیز دیگه ای تو زندگیش ندیده باشه نیست یا حس دیگه ای تجربه نکرده باشه نیست ... همون زحمته حالا باز اگه نگی پاره شدن خیلی اوقات پیش میاد لذت داره . یه رفیق داشتم دوران دبیرستان المپیاد ریاضی بود میومد کتابخونه یه صفحه پشت و رو شاید 3 4 تا سوال المپ ریاضی داشت 20 30 برگ چکنویس با یه بطری بزرگ آب ، از عصر تا شب 4 ساعت 5 ساعت بدون اینکه بین انتراک ها بلند بشه رو همونا بود ، از دیوار صدا در میومد از اون نه . 
  در هر صورت لذت رو بنظرم خیلی چیز شاخی میبینی فک کنم شاید تو دوران فیزیو پاتی نه ؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  ، شاید کلیشه ای باشه ولی واقعا همون شادی و لبخند پدر و مادر بعد موفقیت فقط همین یکی کل خستگی های ادمو میبره حداقلش مال من یکی رو برد.

گفت آسان گیر بر خود کارها کز روی طبع /سخت میگیرد جهان بر مردمان سخت کوش

----------


## Sad_Satan

> بچه ها ببخشید اینجا میپرسم  میشه بگید چطور تاپیک بزنم؟


بالا سمت چپ سرچ کن"ایجاد تاپیک
اولی کلیک کن میاره

----------

